# Books to Movies --> what should be next?



## Brian G Turner

Here's a general question - which books should be considered for turnnig into movies _next_?

But in making your suggestions, do bear in mind the way that movies are usually different - not least in shortened content, but also in terms of artistic licence with the plot.

So...which books do people think would still make very decent movies, despite the limitations of the screen?


----------



## X Q mano

Very interesting question! 

I think I would like to see a decent version of the Chronicles of Narnia. The old series just isn't good enough IMO...

I think they are great stories, and they deserve great films. If there are to be any...


----------



## Brian G Turner

That's a good idea - don't believe Narnia has had a treatment for quite some time. Would be great to see a decently rendered Aslan.


----------



## nemesis

Nothing until they learn to use CGI properly. If I want to watch a cartoon I watch a cartoon.


----------



## X Q mano

Sorry, I didn't catch your meaning nemesis... 

Maybe it's because I don't know what CGI is...  (Except for Common Gateway Interface, which I doubt is what you mean... )


----------



## Brian G Turner

I'm guessing that he's being critical of the use of computer graphics in films these days.  I think he's mention this before. Not quite sure what CGI actually stands for here - Computer Graphic Interface??


----------



## teddyrux

www.narnia.com has news about the adaptation of the books to film.

I'd like to see David Eddings "The Belgariad" converted.  Although, I think it would make a better tv series than movies.


----------



## X Q mano

Wow... Cool! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Brian G Turner

And welcome to the chronicles-network, teddyrux. 

[and a belated welcome for X Q mano  ]


----------



## dwndrgn

I'd hate to say anything...I'm usually disappointed.  Did anyone see Clan of The Cave Bear?  Was that supposed to be based on the book?  Did anyone tell the writer/director/producer???

LOTR has been the best adaptation I've seen so far.  I'm still a little disappointed that so much good stuff was changed or left out.  I do understand that movies have time limits but...maybe they should have made it a TV series.

I suppose if we lived in Perfect, then I would like to see all the Camber series (Katherine Kurtz) and the Mad Ship and Farseer books by Robin Hobb.


----------



## Brian G Turner

So far as I know, the Clan adaption was a complete joke and failure. 

My girlfriend insists on my reading those books, by the way. Soon...


----------



## dwndrgn

Yes, they are very good books (at least the first three are...it sort of drifted after that).  The movie was definitely a joke - so completely not based on the book that it seems as if they were trying to do that!  Besides that, Daryll Hannah is not a good actress, at least IMHO.

The public tv version of The Hitchhikers Guide was actually pretty good - with really cheesy effects that were fun (a la Dr. Who).

I haven't seen The Hulk yet but going by the ads, I'm already disappointed.  The Hulk is a cartoon in a live action movie!  Yuck.  Make the whole thing a cartoon or use a Lou Ferigno double.  Plus, he seems to have all the super powers of Superman, Spiderman and Captain America rolled into one.  I loved the TV series because they were good stories with some fun action scenes.  I don't recall him leaping onto airplanes and such.  Just beating the (*&&^(&*% out of the bad guys.  Is nothing sacred anymore?   :'(

Peter Jackson has done a good job on LOTR because he has had a long time to work and lots of support.  Paying attention to detail is important when doing an adaptation, he seems to have done that well.  If only they could have split them into six instead of three so we could have met Tom Bombadil. ;D


----------



## Brian G Turner

I remember the old Hulk TV series - and the superb sad music at the end. That production always seemed to try and emphasise the human tragedy behind Dr Banner, but also how he was able to try and use his curse to help others as he could. From what _little_ I saw of the comics, it's just "bash-bash-bash" - so I have diificulty seeing where plot comes nito it. But I'm a snob like that.


----------



## nemesis

I do not like the overuse of CGI in films. It is horrible. Star Wars II is a cartoon with real actors. I hoped we went past that after Bedknobs and Broomsticks. Real models please until computer graphic artists learn how to use realistically lighted textures.


----------



## dwndrgn

Bedknobs and Broomsticks happens to be one of my favorite movies!  I love old Angela Lansbury movies.  Has anyone seen "The Court Jester" with Danny Kaye?  I love that silly stuff!

However, I do agree with the overuse of CGI in some films (Attackof the Clones - yes, there was just way too much and it did make it seem cartoonish) and the inappropriate use in others (The Hulk - he should have been live action, it just doesn't look right the way they did it).  There are many, however that use it well, best example: LOTR.


----------



## Brian G Turner

The reason LOTR uses CGI so well is because it uses real models with real textures first. 

Over-reliance on CGI has become far too widespread. Lucas has especially become very bad at it. The whole point of the film experience is to create illusion - but if the method of that illusion are too obvious, the illusion is shattered.


----------



## GnomeoftheWest

I've been waiting and waiting for someone to put  "Stranger In A Strange Land" on film.
Can't imagine who'd they'd cast, though.

Any suggestions? (Just in case I suddenly become rich enough to finance such a project)


----------



## littlemissattitude

Back in the seventies, there was speculation that they would film _Stranger in a Strange Land_ with David Bowie playing the role of Valentine Michael Smith.  This, of course, never happened, which I think is too bad.  I'm not sure I can imagine anyone else in the role, and Bowie is too old to pull it off now, I'm afraid.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Maybe he should have done that instead of "The Man who Fell to Earth". A nice beginning - but towards the end of the film I can simply hear a marketing executive shouting that they need "sex and guns" to make it sell. Sad, too sad. Or did I miss the boat on that one?


----------



## littlemissattitude

No, I don't think you missed the boat at all, Brian.  I saw "The Man Who Fell To Earth" and felt it was a waste of Bowie's talents.  The film didn't know whether it wanted to be a science fiction film or a "message" film, and so it failed on both counts.  I've tried to watch it again, since I first saw it, to see if I missed something the first time through.  I just can't make myself sit through it again.


----------



## milamber

Martin - A Song Of Ice and Fire

They'd have to split it into 12 long episodes as a mini-series.


----------



## Brian G Turner

I'm still waiting for a proper treatment of HP Lovecraft.


----------



## littlemissattitude

I think Kage Baker's Company novels would make fine films.  Or perhaps a limited series for cable or public television, so that the whole series could be stitched together for the sake of continuity.  That would make the jumps through history make more sense, I think, than having stand-alone films, which could get a little confusing.


----------



## dwndrgn

I agree that The Company would make a great idea for a series not a movie.  It would be too condensed and confusing as one movie.  As a series, done perhaps in a similar way to Quantum Leap, it would be very interesting.  Maybe we ought to write to the good folks down at the Sci/Fi Channel?


----------



## littlemissattitude

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I agree that The Company would make a great idea for a series not a movie. It would be too condensed and confusing as one movie. As a series, done perhaps in a similar way to Quantum Leap, it would be very interesting. Maybe we ought to write to the good folks down at the Sci/Fi Channel?


Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## dwndrgn

I recently posted a list of upcoming (maybe - some are just in development and my never make it to production) movies based on some of our favorite books, tv series and comics.  It's located in the TV and Film forum.  I'm very excited to see some of them and was disappointed to see that some that were in development years ago are still there - haven't gotten off the ground yet.  Notably of those is Battlestar Gallactica and The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy and of course, Doctor Who.


----------



## dwndrgn

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I recently posted a list of upcoming (maybe - some are just in development and my never make it to production) movies based on some of our favorite books, tv series and comics. It's located in the TV and Film forum. I'm very excited to see some of them and was disappointed to see that some that were in development years ago are still there - haven't gotten off the ground yet. Notably of those is Battlestar Gallactica and The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy and of course, Doctor Who.


Can't edit after 30 mins?  In any case, here is the direct link to the forum post I mentioned:
http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=641


----------



## Brian G Turner

Sorry, I put that in for the sake of continuity - I've seen communities allow edit without limit that ended up with big gaps where people had removed their content, making threads and the posted replies quite unintelligable. 

If the limit seems to low then feel free to ask for soemthing different - same with any issue on these board. I'm happy to work with feedback.


----------



## milamber

How about a 1 hour limit?


----------



## Brian G Turner

Sounds reasonable to me - I'll change the settings now.


----------



## dwndrgn

I don't have any problem with the limits on the edit time-period.  I just thought the 30 mins was an odd amount of time to use.  One hour is fine.  In case I haven't mentioned it, I really like the additions and changes to the forums.  Once I get used to the new stuff, maybe I'll be able to figure out what all the new bells and whistles do!


----------



## Brian G Turner

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Once I get used to the new stuff, maybe I'll be able to figure out what all the new bells and whistles do!


Same here!!!


----------



## Whoknew5

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I recently posted a list of upcoming (maybe - some are just in development and my never make it to production) movies based on some of our favorite books, tv series and comics. It's located in the TV and Film forum. I'm very excited to see some of them and was disappointed to see that some that were in development years ago are still there - haven't gotten off the ground yet. Notably of those is Battlestar Gallactica and The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy and of course, Doctor Who.


Battlestar Gallactica and The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?  Nice.  I have seen the trailers for the Battlestar Galactica (version 2.0) and it looks great...even if Starbuck is now a woman...who smokes cigars.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Starbuck is now a cigar smoking woman?? OH, lordy - talk about changing cultural expressions!

Oh - and welcome to the chronicles-network, *Whoknew5*.


----------



## dwndrgn

Battlestar Galactica has been made into a mini-series for tv.  Starts here in the US on the SciFi Channel on Dec 8th.  Already marked on my calendar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was surprised that it wasn't advertized as much as it could have been.


----------



## Incognito

Is the mini-series related to the film at all??


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Now that Tolkien has been succesfully filmed, how about other fantasy classics, maybe Moorcock's Elric books, the Thomas Covenenant books or, if that's a bit too heavy, some Eddings? I suspect most of the classic Eddings work would make for very entertaining cinema. 

I guess there is no hope at all of anyone ever filming ER Eddisson's Ouroboros books, though.


----------



## dwndrgn

Incognito said:
			
		

> Is the mini-series related to the film at all??


I've no idea whether they abandoned the Hollywood script and then adapted to a miniseries or if they created the miniseries outside of the Hollywood movie concept.  Maybe I can find out.  We'll see.


----------



## jerchar

I would also bet on the David Eddings serie The Belgariade.


----------



## dwndrgn

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I've no idea whether they abandoned the Hollywood script and then adapted to a miniseries or if they created the miniseries outside of the Hollywood movie concept. Maybe I can find out. We'll see.


This miniseries was not done by the people trying to get their BG movie script made so that means there is still (a slim) chance that a full-length feature film will be made based on the series.

From the stuff I saw over the weekend about this miniseries, it looks like they've made some major changes that seem to work well.  They've changed the Cylons and they've given us the reason why they are the only survivors from their world.  The Cylons are their creations gone wrong.  They evolved into human-like robots that are virtually indistinguishable from humans and they want to destroy their creators.


----------



## Whoknew5

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> From the stuff I saw over the weekend about this miniseries, it looks like they've made some major changes that seem to work well. They've changed the Cylons and they've given us the reason why they are the only survivors from their world. The Cylons are their creations gone wrong. They evolved into human-like robots that are virtually indistinguishable from humans and they want to destroy their creators.


Well, that is partly right. SOME of the cylons have evolved into a human-like form (enter stage left #6) but the older models of Cylons still exist and present themselves (complete with their oscillating red light eye bar). There is a whole cylon evolution! I saw a clicp of the making of the cylons on the scifi website. I cannot wait to see the first half of the mini-series tonight!! ANd to see Gauis Baltar's reaction when he finds out that the woman he has been "seeing" is a robot!


----------



## dwndrgn

It's a shame they are starting it tonight as my football team (St. Louis Rams) will be on at the same time so I'm going to have to flip back and forth the whole time.  But I wouldn't want to miss it.


----------



## Whoknew5

*Battlestar v football*



			
				dwndrgn said:
			
		

> It's a shame they are starting it tonight as my football team (St. Louis Rams) will be on at the same time so I'm going to have to flip back and forth the whole time. But I wouldn't want to miss it.


Yeah, it is hard to compete with Monday night football, but you can always tape Battlestar, or TiVo, if you have it.  There is so much significant dialogue that I do not want to miss out on...I mean to set the scene and the plot of the new show...what is Commander Adama's relationship with his son Apollo like now after the first war?  Does Starbuck have a leadership role this time around, or is she a firecracker rookie?  How does Baltar react to what #6 tells him??  And what is the fate of the Battlestar Galactica?  Does it survive the new insurgence of Cylons??  I do not know how you can stay away...


----------



## littlemissattitude

knivesout said:
			
		

> Now that Tolkien has been succesfully filmed, how about other fantasy classics, maybe Moorcock's Elric books, the Thomas Covenenant books or, if that's a bit too heavy, some Eddings? I suspect most of the classic Eddings work would make for very entertaining cinema.
> 
> I guess there is no hope at all of anyone ever filming ER Eddisson's Ouroboros books, though.


I'd _love_ to see the Thomas Covenant books done up really well like LOTR was.  Oh, man, that would be something to see.  Yeah, they are dark, but so is a lot of LOTR, really.  The only time I've ever, and I mean _ever_, dreamed about books I've read was when I was reading the two trilogies and dreamed about The Land several times.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Nice to see someone else who has read the Thomas Covenant books. They seem to be largely forgotten among many fantasy readers, and it's a pity. I have my reservations about Donaldson's skills as a writer - I feel his prose is just a tad pretentious, as shown by his extensive repitition of a 'Donaldson vocabulary' of portentuous words like 'anile', 'exigency', 'macerate' and so on, when simpler words would do as well, and he does in fact use simpler words for other concepts. But these two trilogies are among the few succesful fantasy works I've seen that consciously work against a few of the generic cliches, and it's amazing how Donaldson manages to convey a very vivid sense of The Land without indulging in the usual map-and-glossary routine. 

I've also been  wondering whether some of Cordwainer Smith's short stories could be turned into movies. A planet named Shayol would be my first candidate, followed by Mother Huttons Littul Kittuns or The Game of Cat and Dragon.


----------



## dwndrgn

I've read and enjoyed the Thomas Covenant books but it was so long ago I should probably do so again - I don't recall too much about them anymore.  I'll have to see if my library has the first set (probably has just one, #2, that seems to be my luck these days!).


----------



## littlemissattitude

I read the Thomas Covenant books a long time ago, as well.  It's been probably ten or twelve years, so it's about time to drag them out and read them again.  I know what you mean, knivesout, about the 'Donaldson vocabulary', but I thought that it kind of added to the atmosphere of the narrative rather than detracting from it.  Just a personal opinion.  I think it is interesting that I did get that impression, as I ususally don't like it when writers do that.

I actually ended up going out and buying both trilogies simply because I couldn't find some of the volumes in the library, dwndrgn.  So I understand your frustration.  I'm glad I did buy them though; they were good enought that I would probably have gone out and bought them even if I hadn't needed to in order to finish the series.


----------



## Crimson.King

A song of ice and fire series should definately, no doubt, become a movie or a t.v. series. I would enjoy watching it,because of the battle seens. like the one at kings landing, or the battle for the wall when jon snow and the rest of the nights watch were saved by stannis baratheon at the last possible moment. I could go on and on about the series, because its that good. If u havnt read it i recommend u do. It sure would make as good a movie as the lord of the rings trilogy does. Not say that LoTR are bad movies, i am just saying that AsoIaF would make just a good of a movie if not better. Feel free to criticize me on my opinions, because i know all of u die-hard LoTR fans will.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

What about the Wheel of Time books? Personally I've gone off them, but they do seem to be one of the biggest-selling fantasy properties around. There's already been a computer game, a soundtrack and now a graphic novel. Perhaps a movie is out of question given the nature of the story but a mini-series is possible. But how do you think it would translate? Pacing is going to be a serious problem, they'll have to speed it up a LOT more than in the books especially the later ones to make any impact at all. The multiple settings will probably work better in a visual treatment, but will probably add a lot to production costs. And of course, there will have to be a cast of 1000s...

BTW, I'm probably a die-hard LoTR fan (although I've skipped the movies for some reason), but I don't think that's any reason to critique the idea of filiming any other fantasy series. I really have to read A Song of Fire and Ice soon, I seem to keep hearing such positive stuff about it.

On the SF front, I was just thinking that Ken MacLeod's books would make great movies, especially Cosmonaut Keep which has scenes that would be truly amazing on the wide-screen, including a spaceship landing sequence and a scene of alien greys in flying saucers herding dinosaurs off a cliff!


----------



## BOHICA

THere has been some talk about making The Wizard's First Rule into a film, whether or not it'll be more than one movie, I do not know.  The book was great though, and a film would be oh so cool.  Sometimes while reading it, I would think it was near x-rated though, because of the graphic nature of it all.  The evil wizard does some pretty nasty things, and the killing is very graphic as well.  I would love to see Salvatore's Dark Elf books brought to life too, I always loved those books.  Salvatore's newest series is very good.  The Hunter's Blade trilogy.  Very good.  THey would make good movies, with a little bit of history thrown in from his earlier books.


----------



## LadyFel

If they're going to do Salvatore, I'd actually prefer it to be the DemonWars saga, it has a bit more kick than Drizzt Do'Urden...although I enjoy reading him too...

As for Martin...Milamber mentioned 12 parts?? Maybe for the first three books...then they'd have to do as many more for the rest of the story...I keep getting these visions of a soap opera going for about 5 years by the time they get it all over...and I would LOVE to see that, there are actors out there that some of the roles must have been specially written for...Michael Wincott as Bronn, maybe...

Personally I'd like to see something of the Discworld on screen, I have part of the Soul Music cartoon but I didn't really enjoy it too much...One of the City Watch books, with Clint Eastwood in the role of Vimes and Arnie as Carrot...


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra

Hate to be the one to throw a spanner in the works, but I'm totally disillusioned with cinema today & believe the major studios just can't make a decent film any more!? LOTR is an exception, but I guess Peter Jackson was making films outside the Hollywood mould. (Anybody remember "Bad Taste"?).

I heard they're remaking "Logan's Run"...I'm cringing!!! ENUFF of the bloody remakes, sheesh...! "Lost in Space", "Planet of the Apes", "Godzilla"...sheer SACRILEGE!!!!! 

I would like to see more underground/independent cinema. As for ideas for films adapted from novels, well there are too many to mention. Just PLEEEEASE, quit with the stupid CGI effects!  (CGI=Crappy Graphics Insanity)

HP Lovecraft, now there's an interesting idea. There's an underground Aussie film called "Cthulhu"...but I haven't seen it. Lovecraft's short story "Call of Cthulhu" could make a rollicking supernatural adventure film! 

Where's the Jim van Bebbers & the Roger Watkins hiding??


----------



## dwndrgn

LadyFel said:
			
		

> Personally I'd like to see something of the Discworld on screen, I have part of the Soul Music cartoon but I didn't really enjoy it too much...One of the City Watch books, with Clint Eastwood in the role of Vimes and Arnie as Carrot...


I'd love to see Discworld on the screen but I'm afraid it wouldn't translate very well.  As far as Squint as Vimes - I can see that one but Arnie as Carrot???  It would at least be amusing!


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra

I would love to see "Ringworld" put to screen! Once again tho', PLEASE don't make Nessus a stupid-looking CGI character!! ...(ie. Lucas/Spielberg - HANDS OFF!!)... Maybe Peter Jackson should have a crack at it after he does (ah-hem) "King Kong"??


----------



## LadyFel

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I'd love to see Discworld on the screen but I'm afraid it wouldn't translate very well. As far as Squint as Vimes - I can see that one but Arnie as Carrot??? It would at least be amusing!


I don't know if you've had a chance to look through Paul Kidby's 'Pratchett Portfolio', he's the artist who's doing all the artwork for the books since Josh Kirby's sad death...

Anyway, he drew Carrot looking almost like an Arnie clone...

Mind you, whenever I think of people to play the roles in a movie I tend to see their ideal period as well...so let me rephrase that statement...Arnie 25 years ago in Conan...when he was still young and clean looking...


----------



## Elohim is plural

well pre-LOTR i never would have suggested attempting such large projects but...

kim stanley robinsons 'mars' trilogy
or even more ambitious
david windgrove's 'chung kuo'
EIP


----------



## tonic

Well I would love ot see George R R Martin's series made into a film but I don't think it should happen. Each book is so long and so complex that I think they would butcher it and ruin every aspect of his writing. They would have to cut down on a lot and change too much that I don't think that they could stay true to the plot even if they tried. Well, like I said it would be great but I don't think it will ever happen...Even on Martin's site he quotes

"...the sheer size and complexity of the books would make them very difficult to film. Peter Jackson is doing an astonishing job of bringing Tolkien's trilogy to the film, but he's needed three movies to do so. All three volumes of LORD OF THE RINGS put together are about as long as A STORM OF SWORDS. By that standard, it would require nine films just to cover the three books I've published so far, and probably nine more for the rest of the series. No studio is ever going to commit to eighteen films... "

I mean it is kind of crazy if you think about it.


----------



## aftermath

They should do either Wheel of Time or Song of Ice and Fire as anime, becasue that it the only way they're going to be able to get eveything in there. Or maybe Enders Game. I don't remember who wrote it, but it would be good. Also, have any of you heard about hte Hitchhikers Guide movie that is suposed to be in production now? I heard a rumour about it on Hypaspace (Space Channel )


----------



## demigod.bran

either discworld or thomas covenant. they would rock. discworld should be a series on sci-fi though. thomas covenant!! how many films would that make!  oooh. many
many
now im excited.
cant wait till new series comes out this year. the end of the universe?? ooooh. sounds cwl. (sorry for the spoiler if u didnt know.)


----------



## nemogbr

The easier to make would be "Good Omens", definitely a better uptake on the whole Antichrist scenario.

They could also film the "Nomi Sunrider" of Jedi/Sith War fame.


----------



## littlemissattitude

I think somebody should go back and do Clive Cussler's "Raise the Titanic" again.  I read that book when it first came out, ages ago, and loved it.  I was so entranced with it that I stayed up 'till I finished it - about four in the morning, if I recall correctly.  The whole time I was reading, I just kept thinking, this is going to make the _best_ movie.

And then they made the movie, and it was the worst piece of dreck I've ever seen.  But I still think it would make a really good movie.  So, I wish someone would give it a try.


----------



## polymorphikos

Although I realise the thread's a bit cold, I decided to revive it to tell anyone who didn't know that Paramount's doing A Princess of Mars. IMO, this will be freaking awesome. My only fear is that Robert Rodriguez, who is directing, will stick to his hyperactive style and make a cheesey action movie rather than a sprawling, grand, visually beautiful and very traditional piece like the book, which is probably one of the five finest adventure novels I've ever read.


----------



## dwndrgn

I've never heard of A Princess of Mars.  Who is the author and what is it about?


----------



## polymorphikos

Edagr rice Burroughs wrote it in 1911, and it is effectively the Conan of the sci-fi world. It inspired all the stories about strange alien worlds and dashing, swash-buckling heros, and principly revolves around John Carter, an ageless Confederate who doesn't remember his childhood and had no mother, and is essentially all the great aspects of a warrior incarnate, passing out in a cave and awakening on Mars, where he is captured by fifteen-foot green hexapods and wins the heart of a fair, copper-skinned princess. It's very good.


----------



## Esioul

Hmm.... sounds a bit cliched if you ask me. Although if it was written so long ago things probably copied it and created the cliches. 

Well, if they're making the Iliad into a film, 'Troy', why not the Aeneid next? And a film about Cicero, please.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Edgar Rice Burroughs' John Carter novels are perennial favourites of mine - you really should give them a try, esioul - just park your brain and head out for some thrilling adventures on old Barsoom!!!

I hope the movie does justice to the sheer pulp kick of the book!


----------



## littlemissattitude

Here's a bit of Edgar Rice Burroughs trivia for you all (yeah, I know, this isn't the trivia thread; however this would not have the context over there that it has here).  The town of Tarzana, in southern California, was actually named after Burroughs's most famous creation, Tarzan.  However, for a long time, his Tarzan books were banned from the library in Tarzana  - because Tarzan and Jane were living together without being married.


----------



## Xanadari

This is just wishful thinking, but what about OSC's Ender series? Though I'm sure if it were done, somone would screw it up beyond belief.

Also, Jack Whyte's The SkyStone series. This one if feel would be incredible if made into a movie, properly done of course.

Though I feel that both sets would more likely be better suited as a mini-series, due to the fact that in both cases there are many books and go into quite some detail.


----------



## mac1

How about a decent Brave New World movie that actually stays true to the ethos of the book, and has the budget to do it justice. If they can make LOTR a movie, then surely Brave New World would be possible now. 

  P.S. please dont mention that hideous affront to Huxley that was the film with Leonard Nimoy in it!


----------



## littlemissattitude

Xanadari said:
			
		

> This is just wishful thinking, but what about OSC's Ender series? Though I'm sure if it were done, somone would screw it up beyond belief.


Actually, there is a film based on Ender's Game/Ender's Shadow on the drawing board.  IMDB has it slated for 2006.  According to OSC's website, the screenplay is currently in second draft phase and German director Wolfgang Petersen is attached to the project.  Petersen has previously directed films such as "Das Boot", "Enemy Mine", "In the Line of Fire", "Outbreak", "The Perfect Storm", and the upcoming "Troy".

So, just keep sending good vibes that everything holds and the film goes forward in good time.


----------



## polymorphikos

How about Raymond E Feist's Magician? One of the best fantsy novels ever, and it'd make a great mini-series a la _Merlin._


----------



## nemogbr

Many of the books series mentioned I would dread seeing on film. I loved the LOTR and the Harry Potter films, but I wouldn't push my luck.

I suppose it would take a very dedicated director/producer or you'll end up with the scenario similar to Anne Rice and her reaction to the film "Interview with a Vampire".


----------



## Barraketh

I think that the Fortress series by C.j . cherryh should be turned into a series of films like lord of the rings because she has the talent and writing abilities and if peter jackson considered this job and read one of her books he may see the possiblities of theses books becoming movies. well thats what i think anyway


----------



## Brian G Turner

Hi *Barraketh*, and welcome to the chronicles-network...even if you are a southerner.


----------



## Ahdkaw

A possibly little known science fiction novel by Richard Paul Russo, called Ship of Fools (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0441008933/104-7945458-6928706?v=glance), a truly fast-paced and, in places, horrific story. Very true to the idiom (wrong word? probably) 'Curiosity Killed the Cat'.

Although the first review on Amazon doesn't give it the credit I think the book deserves. Maybe I just like crap books, or can't tell the difference? Heck I enjoyed the bloody thing.


----------



## angrybuddhist

I would like to see "The Stainless Steel Rat" and "Bill, the Galactic Hero", both written by Harry Harrison, on the big screen.


----------



## Hypes

I'd very much like to see some work by Hamilton on the big screen such as his Night's Dawn trilogy, or his Fallen Dragon book.
Most of all, however, I'd like to see a filmatization of China Mieville's Perdido Street Station, or alternatively his sequel-of-sorts: The Scar.
Both would be suitable for this purpose, I believe, but then again, as history has showed. Don't put it past Hollywood to butcher a masterpiece.

I see Douglas Adams is moving to the big screen, too! British production, at that. I have high hopes.

-Hypes


----------



## nemogbr

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> How about a decent Brave New World movie that actually stays true to the ethos of the book, and has the budget to do it justice. If they can make LOTR a movie, then surely Brave New World would be possible now.
> 
> P.S. please dont mention that hideous affront to Huxley that was the film with Leonard Nimoy in it!


I never even knew that they did film Brave New World, I know of "1984" being filmed and there was much discussion about the film.

Is it just me or do others also see these books as connected?


----------



## Myla Starchild

I think the Belgariad/Mallorean would make great movies.  A lot of the roles would be pretty hard to cast, but I think they did a good job with LOTR for the most part, so I think they could do it.

I agree with Hypes (welcome to chronicles-network btw  ), China Meiville's books should be made into movies, I'd like to see The Light Ages by Ian MacLeod as well.

I've heard they're planning to make a trilogy of Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials, which I'm pretty angry about.  His Dark materials are my fave books ever, and I really, really don't want to see them butchered by Hollywood.  They'll just stick all kinds of Hollywood values in it and it will, in a word, suck.


----------



## Hypes

Thanks.  I wonder how they would portray Isaac van der Grimmnebbulin, of course. Might prove a bit difficult for the casting crew. Overweight actors aren't exactly available in great quantities. Nor very well received by the general audience, either.


----------



## Myla Starchild

That's true.  Also, Perdido Styreet Station and The Scar aren't as "family friendly" as LOTR and a lot of fantasy fiction.


----------



## Hypes

That's true. Though I would *love* to see a real steampunk/dark fantasy film. Ah, it's such a pity. 
But I suppose I shall just have to be my own director and act it all out in my mind.


----------



## Myla Starchild

Well don't give up hope Hypes, 'cause my ambition is to be a movie director and my one vow is not to mutilate good literature!  I've been seriously considering making movies from Mieville's stories, once I've finished all my original ideas.  Also I'd love to make Discworld movies, particualrly from the Night Watch series


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Myla, just wanted to say that it's cool to see someone else has read and enjoyed Mieville and MacLeod. Maybe you could check out my reviews of The Light Ages and Perdido Street Station in the Reviews section and hopefully disagree with everything i've said?


----------



## Myla Starchild

God, I thought I was the only one too!   Sure, I'll check them out in a minute.


----------



## Hypes

*Hey!* Now I feel ignored. 

_::waves a poster: *"I (heart) Mièville"*_

_::looks forlorn_

_::shrugs and wanders off, sulking_

_@Myla_
Glad to hear you're up to the task of filmatizing his work. Go acquire the film rights as soon as possible; before people catch on.


----------



## Brian G Turner

When I was searching for a graphic of the Watchmen, I stumbled into something rather surprising: after news broke that the Watchmen movie was undergoing conversion from print to the screen, someone with absolutely too much time on his or her hands decided to do a mock-up movie poster for it. I'm afraid I don't have a credit for it (if it's yours - please tell me!) but some of the character is done rather brilliantly - check out Ozymandias and Dr Manhattan - if the casting and filming is half as good as this lone poster, I could be quite happy indeed.


----------



## Hypes

Brilliant.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

This looks good - now I have to hurry up and get the comic before they make the movie!


Hypes, your love for Mieville is seen and noted. Good to have another ChinaMan (and a ChinaGirl too) around!


----------



## Hypes

_ :uts away his massive bearded two-handed axe and looks sheepish_

Oh, all right then.


----------



## Ivo

I was going to say the Foundation series by Asimov but I just read that they are now in pre-production!  I really hope they do them right, I would hate to see these turned into popcorn flicks like I, Robot seems to be.


----------



## Devillishgirl

I'd like to see Douglas Adams make the transition to movie from book


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Devillishgirl said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Douglas Adams make the transition to movie from book


Check this out: http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1820


----------



## Hypes

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy IMDb entry


----------



## rune

I think bk one of the Black Jewel series by Anne Biship - Daughter of the Blood.  It's a dark, gritty story that isn't afraid to touch on human mystery and the dark nature of magic.

A brilliant book I feel, which, with the right actors, would make a great adventure on the big screen


----------



## BlueSkelton

I'd like to see a decent version of Starship Troopers that is closer 

to Heinleins book (ie bloody, character inspired warfare) rather than that pathetic peace of rotten cheese they released a few years ago.


----------



## dwndrgn

I haven't read the book but I agree that the movie wasn't all that.

Welcome to the forums BlueSkelton!


----------



## polymorphikos

The movie wasn't great, but it was just so incredibly smart-alecy and funny in the way it commented on the future society that it won through for me, and the effects were fairly wondrous. Still, I wouldn't be adverse to a better one.

As for me, The Voyage Of The Space Beagle. That would be a very cool movie. Or a version of Tarzan that was both good _and_ faithful to the book.


----------



## mac1

The Oxford English Dictionary, Second Edition (20 Volume Set)


----------



## polymorphikos

Pfhh! The Cambridge Dictionary could kick Oxford's aas any day. The prose has such a wonderful definition to it.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Can you substantiate that, Polymoprhikos?


----------



## Sirathiel

What about the Dragon Riders of Pern? The Ninth Passage as a Series with Movies telling the story of Moreta, Nerilka, and the first colonists on Pern?

Okay, I just want to see some dragons... I admit it...


----------



## mac1

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> Pfhh! The Cambridge Dictionary could kick Oxford's aas any day. The prose has such a wonderful definition to it.


Maybe we should set up a miniature boat race! Two dictionaries racing down a river in an epic battle to be turned into a movie. Think chariots of fire, with books! (and of course a vangelis score)


----------



## dwndrgn

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> As for me, The Voyage Of The Space Beagle. That would be a very cool movie.


What the hey is that?  Sounds like something I'd like.


----------



## Myla Starchild

I agree with Sirathiel, the Pern series would make awesome movies!  But I don't know what poly and Bigmac are on about...Something freaky...Yay!


----------



## polymorphikos

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> What the hey is that? Sounds like something I'd like.


The adventures of a young scientist who is part of a naturalistic expedition in the uncharted regions of space. Episodic, but with three brilliant creatures and some memorable stuff. Also inspired the "Alien" quartet.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

And was written by AE van Vogt.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Ender's Game is being made into a film, Dark Materials is being made into a film, LOTR has been made into a film, Valerio Massimo Manfredi's novels are all being bought for future films.....  Is it greedy to ask for more?

A Song of Ice and Fire ...... I am dreaming.
The Silmarillion ........ Impossible.

George RR Martin's Hedge Knight comics were the inspiration for the film A Knight's Tale.


----------



## McMurphy

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Ender's Game is being made into a film,.......


Card has been talking about the signed movie deal in both interviews and on his website for years now.  I wish the movie would come out, already!


----------



## ravenus

1. George RR Martin's southern gothic vampire novel *Fevre Dream* should make for a very atmospheric movie.
2. An honest adaptation of H.G. Wells' *Island of Dr. Moreau* would be very desirable. I hear there is to be a Spielberg adaptation of *War of the Worlds* with Tom 'save-the-world' Cruise. I'm already dreading it.
3. The same for Conan Doyle's books of *The Lost World* and *The Posion Belt *(The latter should prove dicey though, since it's odd combination of cloistered chamber room drama and large scale devastation without explosions et al makes it a difficult sell to studios. But a mini-series could be possible, if they could get a deserted victorian London within budget.)

I'll be damned if I get excited about any swords-and-sorcery film adaptations though, Jackson's *LoTR* has much saturated that genre IMO.


----------



## polymorphikos

The could make the Silmarillion into an animated TV series.


----------



## The Master™

They could have made LotR in an animated TV series as well... And I wouldn't put it past them to do this...


----------



## polymorphikos

Yeh, but I meant a good, faithful and artistic one, like that really good live-action eighties version of The Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## The Master™

But this is the 21st Century... We have the ability to do really good animation (Final Fantasy - The Spirits Within), but that doesn't stop production companies from making a real hash of good stories!!!

Wasn't The Chronicles of Narnia done by the BBC??? Then give the BBC loads of cash to produce some faithful/artistic stories!!!


----------



## McMurphy

The Master™ said:
			
		

> But this is the 21st Century... We have the ability to do really good animation (Final Fantasy - The Spirits Within), but that doesn't stop production companies from making a real hash of good stories!!!
> 
> Wasn't The Chronicles of Narnia done by the BBC??? Then give the BBC loads of cash to produce some faithful/artistic stories!!!


As a child, I loved both the live action adaptions of the Chronicles of Narnia series as well as the animated version.  

I don't know if the Final Fantasy movie should be considered a success story considering it bankrupted SquareSoft and got, at the very best, mediocre reviews due to the film's lifeless approach towards character animation.


----------



## The Master™

I didn't know they'd done an animated version of CoN... Was that as good as the live action???

Well, I haven't really delved into the details of the Final Fantasy/SquareSoft issue... Shame that they weren't able to develop the system they used... It was leading edge stuff.. With further development, there could have been an alteration to incorporate more "life" into the characters...


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I like those religious bible story animations, a LOTR or Silmarillion, or even The Hobbit would be great in this mode.  Perhaps a beautifully childish anmiated Hobbit would be the most marketable.


----------



## kyektulu

The Dragonlance trilogy Dragons of autumn twighlight....
That would rule!!!!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Rane Longfox

Wow. You dig up some _really_ old threads

The Malazan "Chain of Dogs" is almost written, by the way


----------



## don sky

kyektulu said:
			
		

> The Dragonlance trilogy Dragons of autumn twighlight....
> That would rule!!!!
> xxxkyexxx


Who wrote that one? It sounds like a smashing Read!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I like those religious bible story animations, a LOTR or Silmarillion, or even The Hobbit would be great in this mode. Perhaps a beautifully childish anmiated Hobbit would be the most marketable.


 
Do you know there already is an animated version of The Lord of the Rings that fits the bill? See: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077869/


----------



## GrownUp

But it fades off in the middle of the story. The animations goes into pencil sketches for a bit and then it ends. I understand that the makers ran out of money. 

It would have been excellent if they had finished it. An fight at the mouth of a volcanoe is the sort of thing animation is made for. It could have been done in the style of the rat's rosebush from the Secret of Nimh.



			
				knivesout said:
			
		

> Do you know there already is an animated version of The Lord of the Rings that fits the bill? See: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077869/


----------



## Rosemary

If I have enjoyed reading the book first then I won't want to see the movie.
Usually one tends to visualise the characters as the book is read.  The characters in a movie will possibly look nothing like you imagined.

OK so the movie of LOTR was well done but it still doesn't capture the true escence of the books.  Nor the emotions or a lot of the smaller details that make Tolkein's books so great.


----------



## kyektulu

Another book which I would LOVE to be made in2 a movie is the Aurian series by Maggie Furey also Magician by Raymond e Fiest!
I would be 1st in the queue 2 see them!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## dwndrgn

I'm going to revive this old thread. Mostly because of the in-the-works tv show based on The Wheel of Time that I have an interest in. What book or book series would you like to see adapted to either film or tv?

When considering what stories you would like to see in a visual media, there are a few things you have to consider.
1. Will there be too much expensive work required to bring the story to life onscreen? These days special effects aren't nearly as difficult to achieve as they used to be but it is still a consideration.
2. Are the characters compelling enough to carry the story even though many plot points may be left out or certain things changed around? Imagine your favorite series' main characters, will their personalities still shine if they are placed in a whole different setting?
3. Will it appeal to the original audience of the work as well as new fans?

And the best part - what current actors would play the parts of your favorites?


----------



## BAYLOR

*Earth Abides* by George R Stewart.   The best end of civilization novel ive ever read and with the right film maker that appreciates and underhands the material,  this one would make a great film.


----------



## Rodders

The Amtrak Wars.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Weathermongers - Peter Dickinson.
this has been crying out to be made since he published it!


----------



## SilentRoamer

Ok so a few cool suggestions.



Rodders said:


> The Amtrak Wars.



I haven't finished the series but I finished the one where they build planes last and I have the rest. Very easy to convert to film.

I also think *Michael Cobleys Humanitys Fir*e series would convert really well to a film. Lots of cool visual ides, nice and readable with tonnes and tonnes of alien species.

*Nivens Ringworld* as mentioned, although I do think the lack of an actual ending in a traditional sense might annoy modern sensibilities and they might change it.

I think *Vinges Fire Upon the Deep* would be brilliant, huge galactic level threat, cool aliens and a space chase. There would be the medieval analogue world populated by dog pack analogues and then the high tech space place. There is a particular disaster scene in that book that would be epic on screen.
*
Clarkes Rama* would be nice to see. Might work better as a mini series though.

I do think* Sandersons Mistborn* series would adapt well to film, the visual aspect of flinging and using coins and metals to push and pull and for enhancements could easily be shown and would look pretty good. To be honest an ambitious studio could even use that to setup the second set of books, use the same actor with a different haircut and link them ancestrally in some way. As an aside I always though that the Necromunger bad guy from Chronicles of Riddick looked how I imagined the Lord Ruler from Mistborn would look.


----------



## Rodders

I'd like to see Clive Barker's Weaveworld on screen. Tim Burton, perhaps?


----------



## Vince W

Rodders said:


> The Amtrak Wars.


This should have happened ages ago.

I would love to see *Starman Jones* and *Space Cadet* by Heinlein turned into films.


----------



## BAYLOR

Rodders said:


> I'd like to see Clive Barker's Weaveworld on screen. Tim Burton, perhaps?



I read it when it first came out, One the finest fantasy novels ive ever red.  if ir  were going to be a feature film there is only one man to give this project ot Guillermo Del Toro . If any director producer could get this one perfect , Del Toro could. 

This book deserves to be adapted, its long overdue.


----------



## Lumens

Not a book but rather a comic, I would love to see The Incal come to life in movie form.

The Incal - Wikipedia


----------



## Alan Aspie

> So...which books do people think would still make very decent movies, despite the limitations of the screen?



- Gerald Durrel: My Family and Other Animals
- Kalevala (Whole series of movies or tv-series.)
- Anthony de Mello: Some kind of collection picked from different books
- Scott Adams: Think Biggly
- Harri Nykänen: Likainen Harri
- Terry Pratchett: The Bromeliad - Truckers, Diggers, Wings (3 movies)
- Riku Immonen: HD-miehen seikkailut
- Ecclesiastes (from Bibble)
- Daniel (from Bibble)
- Kari Hotakainen: The Unknown Kimi
- John Fiske: Introduction to Communication Studies
+
My current work + all the fictions that came after that.


----------



## AlexH

Christopher Priest's *Inverted World*.

I recently read *Understand* by Ted Chiang and although it got too complicated for me to understand (no pun intended) it has potential to be a great film. 20th Century Fox have had an option on it since 2014.


----------



## Danny McG

dwndrgn said:


> I'm going to revive this old thread


Excellent decision to revive it.

I've went way back to the start and read all the suggestions made by the 'olde worlde' members ...

Were you aware that, until this September when you revived this _oldie_ (15 years dormant) the only two still active posters were yourself and Brian?

I kept thinking "who's this person here?" "Well who's that one there?" and then seeing they hadn't been on Chronicles for years and years.​


----------



## dwndrgn

I wasn't aware of that - I don't tend to pay attention to that sort of thing, mostly because I'm lazy!


----------



## Karn's Return

Books to movies?

Once I was of the mind that David Eddings' stuff should be on such a list, but then I got out of high school...


These days, it's rather hard to figure...especially considering the liberties that directors tend to take these days. One thing I'll say, though...definitely NO MORE MYTHOLOGY MOVIES! Not with the way they tend to wind up.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The House on the Borderland * by William Hope Hodgson


----------



## Laura R Hepworth

I'd love to see S.E. Grove's *Mapmaker's Trilogy* or Stephanie Garber's *Caraval* series done as films. I would also love to seem someone finally do the rest of the Narnia books as films!! So frustrating, BBC only got as far as *The Silver Chair* and the newest versions didn't even get that far. I keep hearing that they're still going to finish them, but I'm trying not to hold my breath on that one.


----------



## farntfar

Laura R Hepworth said:


> I would also love to seem someone finally do the rest of the Narnia books as films!!



The trouble with Narnia, Laura, is that the last 2 books, The horse and his boy, and the last battle, have a very well defined set of baddies from Calormen, who have a very  Arabic feel about them, (in an old "Sinbad" or "1001 nights' kind of way.) even if their god was called Tash or something.(It's a jong time since I read them.)

 I really don't know enough about Lewis to say if he was actually against Islam, though he was very clearly pro-Christianity. (see Screwtape, the Space Trilogy etc and his life in general)

But either they'd have to make the Calormenes look different from their book description or risk a lot of backlash.  The books have been done successfully on radio.


----------



## OHB

Ender's Game was made into a movie--and a pretty good one at that. For some reason, it's sequels were never adapted into films. I kept waiting for Hollywood to continue the series, but they never did.


----------



## picklematrix

OHB said:


> Ender's Game was made into a movie--and a pretty good one at that. For some reason, it's sequels were never adapted into films. I kept waiting for Hollywood to continue the series, but they never did.


I don't think Enders game quite broke even, unfortunately. Its production budget was 110 million, and it's box office 125 million, so if you take into account the marketing budget, it was likely not profitable for the studio. 
I also liked the film, and would have liked a sequel or two, but sadly not quite enough people bought tickets when all is said and done.


----------



## HareBrain

farntfar said:


> even if their god was called Tash or something.(It's a jong time since I read them.)



He was: a vulture-headed being with four arms. As a child, I found Pauline Baynes's drawing in The Last Battle really scary. As an adult, I find Lewis's idea that a stable monotheistic culture would worship what seems like a minor death deity an insult to the intelligence.


----------



## Vince W

Un Lun Dun. This could be a major film given the correct treatment and producers.


----------



## OHB

picklematrix said:


> I don't think Enders game quite broke even, unfortunately. Its production budget was 110 million, and it's box office 125 million, so if you take into account the marketing budget, it was likely not profitable for the studio.
> I also liked the film, and would have liked a sequel or two, but sadly not quite enough people bought tickets when all is said and done.


That's a shame. It's strange that it didn't do well considering the fan base that the books have. They're even required reading in some military academies.


----------



## Boaz

dwndrgn said:


> Has anyone seen "The Court Jester" with Danny Kaye?  I love that silly stuff!


I love _The Court Jester._  One of my favorite comedies.... but can anyone do the Jester Giacomo/Hawkins like Kaye?  I cringe at Carell, Farrell, Stiller, or Carey trying to do it.



Sirathiel said:


> What about the Dragon Riders of Pern? I just want to see some dragons...


 Female lead, dragons, sci-fi... Hollywood should eat it up.  If you include the sex, I think HBO would love it.



Alan Aspie said:


> - Ecclesiastes (from Bibble)
> - Daniel (from Bibble)


You'd need a director with great vision to pull off Ecclesiastes.  It's the semi-random musings of King Solomon (traditionally credited to Solomon though the author is never named).  I could imagine it as a series of twenty minute religious/philosophical/moral lessons...   Daniel would be better.  There are some strong narratives regarding the lion's den, the fiery furnace, the writing on the wall and the visions/revelations of Daniel could be very trippy.  I think the narratives of Abram/Abraham, Joseph, and Elijah could/would be fun on the big screen.  If you want to see something different from scripture... chase down a copy of Dean Jones' one man play, _Saint John in Exile_.  I saw it on VHS, that's how old it is.

Personally, I've never seen a movie made from a book I've read that was perfectly done.  There's always one thing missing or everything done wrong. _The Fellowship of the Ring_ is the best I've ever seen while _The Two Towers_ is the worst.

So what literature would I like to see made into a movie?

Nonfiction: _Undaunted Courage_ by Stephen Ambrose... _The Peace Child_ by Don Richardson... the stories of Jephthah and Ehud from _The Book of Judges_ in _The Bible_...

Fiction: Everything from Joe Abercrombie, but especially _The Heroes_ and _Red Country_... _A Horse and His Boy_ and _The Last Battle_ by C. S. Lewis... _The People of the Black Circle_ and _Beyond the Black River_ by Robert E. Howard... _The Odyssey_ by Homer...  _Ilium_ by Dan Simmons...  _Fevre Dream_ by George R. R. Martin... _Eyes of the Dragon_ by Stephen King...

Edit: Regarding _The Horse and His Boy_ and _The Last Battle_, I never thought they were anti-Arab, but they are undeniably pro-Christian.  In _The Horse_, Aravis  is noble, brave, and conscientious... and her story in the grand Calormene style is glorified.  And it may come just at the end, but in The Last Battle, Emeth's interaction with Aslan reveals the universality of Christianity.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Boaz said:


> I love _The Court Jester._ One of my favorite comedies.... but can anyone do the Jester Giacomo/Hawkins like Kaye? I cringe at Carell, Farrell, Stiller, or Carey trying to do it.



I agree.  To remake that movie with anyone else in the starring role is certainly a cringe-worthy thought.

There is nothing about that movie that they could do better in a remake.  It's a parody of the adventure movies of that era, and without some of the very actors (Basil Rathbone!) available to parody themselves, it just wouldn't work.


----------



## Boaz

Yes... Mr. Rathbone's impersonation of himself is wonderful.


----------



## Alan Aspie

Boaz said:


> You'd need a director with great vision to pull off Ecclesiastes.  It's the semi-random musings of King Solomon (traditionally credited to Solomon though the author is never named).



You'd need a great screenwriter - producer - director - casting -team. And hopefully a team that lets writer to be an integrated part of the process - with a voice, not just ears.

Let's imagine....

Script - Andrew Klavan or Andrew Klavan or Andrew Klavan.
Director - Ron Howard or Robert Zemeckis or Mel Gibson
Producers - ??? (The same team that made Noah?)
Casting - ??? (Who have been casting Newsrooms or Game of Thrones first seasons?)

If I had to think the structure, I'd made it a flashback based narrative about lost and hardly managed inner fights of a great and wise king with lots of character flaws which have been mainly cured. His intellectual and moral last will. 

Teller: Solomon. Listeners: various people who take care and seek opportunities near his death bed. And these listeners learning nothing from Solomons wisdom - not even paying attention to it. And these other folks around Solomon, they motives and agendas would be the co-arch(s) of the story. A double helix story structure that binds the flashbacks and "present", lost morale and gained morale, wisdom and being fool... together.

That kind of story would need to have a binary structure. A screenwriter would need a special kind of talent for humour + emotional + intellectual personal bind to Bibble. That's why Andrew Klavan to write it.

If writing and producing would need so called script doctor... Michael Hauge?

If it would be possible to cast Morgan Freeman to be Solomon, that would help writing and producing because he can make his characters alive in very multidimensional way. Even thinking Freeman as Solomon would help.


----------



## farntfar

Boaz said:


> I never thought they were anti-Arab


+
I'm sorry, Boaz. I didn't express myself very well.

I don't really think that *ARE* anti arab; merely that the descriptions of the Calormenes, and the drawings in the book itself would be taken as such if reproduced in film.

The turbans and pointed shoes and stuff in the pictures particularly (By Pauline Baynes. Thank you HB. I didn't know that) are quite caracatural and would certainly arouse complaints.


----------



## Rodders

I always thought that  Iain M. Banks's Excession would make a pretty good space opera.


----------



## Boaz

@farntfar And I probably did not express myself fully... I'm not an expert on Arabic culture.  Calormen (the Arab inspired country of Lewis' world) is definitely the enemy. If people think Lewis is anti-Arab... I'd understand.

@Alan Aspie Freeman is one of my faves... he could could do it.  What if Gene Hackman would shave his head and come out from retirement?

Don't know Andrew Klavan, but he must be better than Cliff Clavin.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Well, you could always get rid of the Middle Eastern costumes from the illustrations and dress the characters some other way.  (Though actually the turbans and such in Baynes's illustrations could just as easily be Indian I think.)  But the Calormen dialogue often sounds like it is mimicking the Arabian Nights.  (Although, to be fair, not all the stories in the Arabian Nights take place in Arab countries.  Many of them take place much farther east.  But they are filtered through an Arabic perspective.)  Not that movies tend to be all that true to the dialogue of the books they are based on anyway.  And vulture-headed Tash does not seem at all like something out of Arabic culture.  More like a mix of deities from many cultures:  Ancient Egyptian, Indian, South American, and so forth.

So I think that _The Horse and His Boy_ could be easily done, without offending anyone.  _The Last Battle_ might be too preachy for most modern audiences, though.


----------



## Boaz

Teresa Edgerton said:


> _The Last Battle_ might be too preachy for most modern audiences, though.


Oh, I completely agree!  But with all due respect, from the advertisements that I see on TV... I think we could do with a bit of preaching. (This is my own preaching.  Hmmmmm, I wish I were perfect.)


----------



## Quisizyx

Greets-    There are a number of books/novels/series that I would think could make good movies.  Samuel R. Delany's Dhalgren could make an interesting surrealistic movie.  Given the the length of the story, it would take a talented, gifted person and time to flail at it to keep the look and feel.  To meet time constraints, deciding which character interactions to loose could be difficult.  If not careful it could alter the story so drastically as to make it virtually unrecognizable.  Then there are censorship issues as some scenes would be considered either violent or x-rated.  I suspect it would be way to difficult to make the transition even if made into a series of movies or a mini-series.

The novels by Heinlein considered juveniles such as Have Spacesuit - Will Travel, The Rolling Stones, and Star Beast would make decent movies without any of the issues that some more adult oriented novels present.  Even tho not considered by him a juvenile Podkayne of Mars could also lend itself to conversion.  My vote would be for The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress.  Glory Road would be a close second.  I don't think Stranger in a Strange Land could currently make the cut.  Given the current divisive atmosphere I don't think it would get much traction or acceptance.  The rampant intolerance extant now suggests to me that it wouldn't get much of an audience.

There are any number of authors and classic stories that could make a good movie.  Vernor von Vinge's True Names would make an excellent movie.  Given the current technology with 3D, virtual reality, and enhanced reality it seems singularly prophetic.  More current and the same vein Neuromancer by William Gibson.

Silverberg has a number of novels that could be candidates for film.  One I would like to see would be Book of Skulls.  Larry Niven's Ringworld could be an excellent movie.  It could suffer some due to the lack of knowledge about previous stories involving the Pak Protectors and Luois Gridley Wu.

There are so many novels by so many authors that could make interesting movies.  It could be difficult to choose from the many quality popular stories.  The interpretations can suffer severely due to lack of money, time, or talent.  For example,  Damnation Alley by Roger Zelazny.  The story was much better than the movie.  In fact, the movie was a complete rewrite of the story and barely had any relationship to the novel.  Starship Troopers movies fall into this abuse as well.  Altho, Ellison's A Boy and His Dog didn't turn out too bad.

Unfortunately, there are entirely too many stories that would make good if not exceptionally excellent movies.  There just aren't enough talented people, time, or money available to do one tenth of them.  (SIGH)

With the twin first stage tail first landings of the Space X Falcon Heavy boosters it seems that Science Fiction stories are coming to life.  It was such an iconic scene.

The light at the end of the tunnel is a bright sunny day with high wispy clouds floating in a blue sky and a gentle breeze blowing up a canyon that has...
     a jumble of collapsed bridge in the bottom that used to connect the tunnel exit to the other side.


----------



## Phyrebrat

farntfar said:


> I don't really think that *ARE* anti arab; merely that the descriptions of the Calormenes, and the drawings in the book itself would be taken as such if reproduced in film.
> 
> The turbans and pointed shoes and stuff in the pictures particularly (By Pauline Baynes. Thank you HB. I didn't know that) are quite caracatural and would certainly arouse complaints.





Teresa Edgerton said:


> Well, you could always get rid of the Middle Eastern costumes from the illustrations and dress the characters some other way.



A little OT-quickie: the above made me think of George Lucas's treatment of Asians, Carribean/Afr-Americans, Middle Eastern/Semitic people, and how he shamelessly (and unimaginatiely) used those stereotypes.

You have the Neimodians who are technical experts and seemingly obsessed with droids speaking in a Chinese-person-speaking-English accent because MATHS; Jar Jar Binks is more complex because whilst he can be characterised as the black stereotype of the 50s, the Gungan's, _as a race_, do not; Watto a palm-rubbing desert venor who has been painfully compared to Jewish folk; Hondo Ohnaka a charistmatic Middle-Eastern-sounding.....pirate; General Grievous also voiced with a Middle Eastern accent...If I think about it there are countless more. I can't recall who the Clones were compared to, but being as they're Maori I can't justify any generalisation on GL's behalf, though I do remember someone comparing them to Mexicans but that's a stretch for me.

So, you'd think someone as 'woke' as GL would have avoided those lazy and offensive comparisons, and if not, then someone in Haaaahlllllaywaaard would have 'ad a word with 'im. 

pH


----------



## Brian G Turner

I always think all my writing would make for good films. 

Actually, I've always believed that would happen. Maybe something will. Oops - need to get more writing done otherwise it can't happen!


----------



## picklematrix

Vernor Vinge's zones of thought books would make good visual media. A series might be better than movies to fit everything from the book in, but then that could be said of most medium to long novels, especially hard Sci fi. Movies based on thesewould still have a lot of potential. 

The Reckoners by Brandon Sanderson might make a good blockbuster type movie series. It would be pretty difficult to screw it up too badly, it's one of those series that is screaming to be put on the big screen.

A foundation film might be good. I'm not a massive fan of Asimov, but in the right hands a good adaptation would be nice.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Mythago  Woods   *by Robert Holdstock.   With the right director and producer, this would make a terrific film.


----------



## Harpo

I would like to see one director making a series of films from the books of Tom Robbins.  They are quite odd and bizarre, and share a similar feel collectively.


----------



## AlexH

picklematrix said:


> The Reckoners by Brandon Sanderson might make a good blockbuster type movie series. It would be pretty difficult to screw it up too badly, it's one of those series that is screaming to be put on the big screen.



Steelheart - IMDb  Fingers crossed!


----------



## MaxiPower

Anyone know of any projects to keep an eye out for? LIke the Witcher series getting love soon.


----------



## TGStigmata

Well I'd kill for Eragon to get a real chance. And I'm still waiting on Artemis Fowl. It's been way too long for that series to get a film adaptation. I still have low hopes for it sadly.
After seeing the warcraft movie, I'd love to see the Forgotten Realms or other DnD worlds get some movie love. The Icewind Dale Trilogy could make a cool movie series. Doubt it would ever happen, but I think this would be the time for it.


----------



## Caledfwlch

I would love to see an adaption if Bernard Cornwell's Warlord Chronicles - a King Arthur tale based strongly on the original Welsh legends and set in a realistic Dark Ages / early 6th/late 5th century Ynys Prydain/Island of britain/brittania. 

Arthur is no King but the illigitimate son of King Uther of Dumnonia a Welsh/Briton kingdom in what is now south west England (Avon, Somerset etc} Arthur returns from fighting in Armorica {one of the briton founded kingdoms that became the modern Brittany) where he is helping to defend the lands ruled by Ynys Trebes (modern Isle of Mont Saint Michel) from invasion by the German barbarian Frank's. On his deathbed Uther makes Arthur oath swear to protect his half brother Medraut (Mordred) and see him safely onto the throne when of age (Medraut is a new born) 
And it kicks off from there no Christian Kings searching out holy grails, just a pagan warlord fighting to defend Britain from the hordes of. Barbarians iwho one day would become the English, nvading the island of the mighty. In his historical notes Bernard apologises for including a character called lancelot as he was not in the original Welsh legends, but Bernard's lancelot is a. Vile coward and a seriously bad person.


----------



## BAYLOR

Caledfwlch said:


> I would love to see an adaption if Bernard Cornwell's Warlord Chronicles - a King Arthur tale based strongly on the original Welsh legends and set in a realistic Dark Ages / early 6th/late 5th century Ynys Prydain/Island of britain/brittania.
> 
> Arthur is no King but the illigitimate son of King Uther of Dumnonia a Welsh/Briton kingdom in what is now south west England (Avon, Somerset etc} Arthur returns from fighting in Armorica {one of the briton founded kingdoms that became the modern Brittany) where he is helping to defend the lands ruled by Ynys Trebes (modern Isle of Mont Saint Michel) from invasion by the German barbarian Frank's. On his deathbed Uther makes Arthur oath swear to protect his half brother Medraut (Mordred) and see him safely onto the throne when of age (Medraut is a new born)
> And it kicks off from there no Christian Kings searching out holy grails, just a pagan warlord fighting to defend Britain from the hordes of. Barbarians iwho one day would become the English, nvading the island of the mighty. In his historical notes Bernard apologises for including a character called lancelot as he was not in the original Welsh legends, but Bernard's lancelot is a. Vile coward and a seriously bad person.



tv series for 3 seasosn each season for one the books.  That would work nicely.   Perhaps the BBC might give it a try.


----------



## Vince W

BAYLOR said:


> tv series for 3 seasosn each season for one the books.  That would work nicely.   Perhaps the BBC might give it a try.


ITV did a good job with Sharpe so I think they should be the ones to attempt it.


----------



## Caledfwlch

Vince I am going to agree and disagree with you here!! 
Sean bean despite having the wrong physique, accent and hair colour was awesome as we're the rest of the chosen men - the acting and casting was always great and omg Pete Postlethwaite as Hakeswill was just inspired. 

Where itv messed up was budget and extras despite filming abroad in cheap locations. I mean they fought the battle of Waterloo with about 30 extras for deities sake!! 
By the time of filming Waterloo, Sharpe was a massive hit success and I imagine sold Al around the world - they could have splashed out a bit. In fact I'm not too keen on the Indian stories they did set after the peninsular wars, much of that is because I am very annoyed they didn't do sharples devil which is possibly my fave novel!! 

Come on Colonel Sharpe (albeit a Dutch rank) teamed with Admiral, His Lordship Thomas Cochrane fighting the wicked Spanish Empire in the cause of Chilean Freedom!!! The taking of the 5 forts would look amazing on screen. 

I suspect that warlord chronicles will be either a CBS/BBC Co production or a sky 1 one - bad wolf productions the company set up by 2 senior BBC managers who helped bring Dr who back in 2005 {Jane tranter) is one has some sort of deal set up with CBS (think it's them) for I think funding and bad wolf has already done a couple of very successful sff/horror style shows for sky (to our cousins across the pond Sky is a satellite television company) 

Bad Wolf have also it seems managed to get off Bernard Cornwell the licence to film Warlord Chronicles but there's no data on whether they plan a TV show or films. 

Baylor has the right idea methinks a short series of 3 seasons with each season covering a book. 
A lot of English and American viewers will get quite a shock seeing Arthur not as an English king protecting England. Ut as a Welsh hero and warlord fighting to protect Britain from the English lol


----------



## Foxbat

I'd like to see Julian May's Saga Of The Exiles. Of course, it would have to be a series of films or maybe even a miniseries. With CGI nowadays, it should be pretty straightforward to show the creation of the Mediterranean, all those flying knights, hominids and plesiosaurs, as well as all the telepathy, creativity etc


----------



## CupofJoe

If I had a wish list and about $2billion, then...

_The Peshawar Lancers_ by SM Stirling
Loved the setting and the story. It would look BEAUTIFUL!

Tiffany Aching stories by Terry Pratchett; _The Wee Free Men, A Hat Full of Sky, Wintersmith, I Shall Wear Midnight, The Shepherd's Crown._
These are probably the most adaptable of the Discworld stories. Any or all of them as mini-series or a five film arc. I could see it as family friendly or something more grown up.

_Legend_ by David Gemmell
I can't believe that this hasn't been made in to a film already, maybe the world has become too cynical to accept a hero like Druss. But the ending could be so poignant if done right.

and last but not least...
_Surfing Samurai Robots_ by Mel Gilden
"Meet Zoot, an alien in a trenchcoat, searching for truth in a city of sex, violence and good rays." - What's not to love...


----------



## Vince W

Caledfwlch said:


> Vince I am going to agree and disagree with you here!!
> Sean bean despite having the wrong physique, accent and hair colour was awesome as we're the rest of the chosen men - the acting and casting was always great and omg Pete Postlethwaite as Hakeswill was just inspired.


It's one of those situations where the actor had the character down so perfectly you don't notice the differences physically.


----------



## Caledfwlch

I'm not sure I agree that the tiffany pratchett stories are the most adaptable - the mac nag feegles are going to require serious cgi. 

I really enjoyed sky ones adaptions of going postal and Hogfather - colour of magic was OK too. With digital backdrops and a sharp location spotting team, ank morpork isn't an impossible place to create on screen. 

I'd love to see some of the Sam Vines novels onscreen. One thing that always baffled me is that under vimes, the city watch are basically analogous to 1850s London met police yet they still wear armour and stuff. I love the whole thing with imp powered speed cameras and horse and carts and even the odd surprised troll being clamped. 

It's a subtle thing in discworld but it's lovely seeing how the city and its tech and culture develop over the novels. Random fact - the later discworld novels date wise are effectively iirc the late 1990s - I believe Vetinari went to the assassins guild to study in the teippy 1960s..


----------



## CupofJoe

Caledfwlch said:


> I'm not sure I agree that the tiffany pratchett stories are the most adaptable - the mac nag feegles are going to require serious cgi.
> 
> I really enjoyed sky ones adaptions of going postal and Hogfather - colour of magic was OK too. With digital backdrops and a sharp location spotting team, ank morpork isn't an impossible place to create on screen.
> 
> I'd love to see some of the Sam Vines novels onscreen. One thing that always baffled me is that under vimes, the city watch are basically analogous to 1850s London met police yet they still wear armour and stuff. I love the whole thing with imp powered speed cameras and horse and carts and even the odd surprised troll being clamped.
> 
> It's a subtle thing in discworld but it's lovely seeing how the city and its tech and culture develop over the novels. Random fact - the later discworld novels date wise are effectively iirc the late 1990s - I believe Vetinari went to the assassins guild to study in the teippy 1960s..


I'd love to see a decent adaptation of the City Watch and Sam Vimes but I think the tone of them would be harder to get right for most people to enjoy. I'd love to see them as really dark comedies, others would want to play them more for laughs. And the casting of Vimes would have to be nailed tight. Bob Peck could have done it, I think. But alas, not to be.
That is why I think the Tiffany Aching stories would work better. They are more even in tone and a fresh-faced new actor could make the role fit them. 
And as for CGI, so much is done in CGI now that I can't see the mac nag feegles being much of a problem. Just look at the CGI and motion capture that has been in recent Planet of the Apes films, let alone the Avengers or Avatar films. Even some of the New York street scenes in Infinity War were CGI with the actors on a green screen set... not the special effect, the street itself...
And on a personal note, I thought the Sky adaptation I saw [Hogfather?] was deadly slow and dull. They seemed to go out of their way to rob any light and humour out of it.


----------



## Caledfwlch

I quite liked the lass who played Susan Sto-Helit in hogdsther she seemed to do a pretty decent job but the budget was clearly low from what I recall the sets and scenery were really cheap and tatty esp the tooth fairy Palace. And Marc Warren was really chewing up the scenery as Mr teatime though at same time wonderfully freaky.


----------



## Vince W

I think the time is ripe for films about 'Slippery Jim' DiGriz and Jame Reteif. Both would offer action, humour, and compelling stories without relying on vast amounts of gratuitous CGI.


----------



## logan_run

Forever war


----------



## Vince W

logan_run said:


> Forever war


Tough one. I'd love to see it, but I think it would be quite difficult to adapt into a film your average film-goer would enjoy or understand.


----------



## logan_run

Give it to Taratino


----------



## Galactic Bus Driver

Caledfwlch said:


> I would love to see an adaption if Bernard Cornwell's Warlord Chronicles - a King Arthur tale based strongly on the original Welsh legends and set in a realistic Dark Ages / early 6th/late 5th century Ynys Prydain/Island of britain/brittania.
> 
> Arthur is no King but the illigitimate son of King Uther of Dumnonia a Welsh/Briton kingdom in what is now south west England (Avon, Somerset etc} Arthur returns from fighting in Armorica {one of the briton founded kingdoms that became the modern Brittany) where he is helping to defend the lands ruled by Ynys Trebes (modern Isle of Mont Saint Michel) from invasion by the German barbarian Frank's. On his deathbed Uther makes Arthur oath swear to protect his half brother Medraut (Mordred) and see him safely onto the throne when of age (Medraut is a new born)
> And it kicks off from there no Christian Kings searching out holy grails, just a pagan warlord fighting to defend Britain from the hordes of. Barbarians iwho one day would become the English, nvading the island of the mighty. In his historical notes Bernard apologises for including a character called lancelot as he was not in the original Welsh legends, but Bernard's lancelot is a. Vile coward and a seriously bad person.


I would pay the extortionate entry fees at the theater, something I _rarely_ do, to see this.


----------



## Vince W

logan_run said:


> Give it to Taratino


No. An anti-war film would not be Tarantino's thing.


----------



## Rodders

Having just read David Williams' When the English Fall, I think that would translate very well to the big screen.


----------



## Caledfwlch

The stories or at least the language would need a lot of "finessing" for this day and age, but the Flashman Papers by George Mcdonald Frazer would be rip roaring fun!!


----------



## Foxbat

Michael Ondaatje's In The Skin Of A Lion as a movie. I think it could be very artmospheric.


----------



## HU_Nathan7

Anyone remember The Seventh Tower series? I’d love to see that as a trilogy perhaps


----------



## Vince W

I'm halfway through Sassinak by Anne McCaffery and Elizabeth Moon and I keep thinking this was written expressly to be made into a film or television series. Given today's film technology it could be a pretty damn good one.


----------



## BAYLOR

logan_run said:


> Give it to Taratino



He would be the wrong choice  for that him. But that said, I would love to see him do Harry Harrison's *Bill The Galactic Hero *. I want to see his take on the Bloater Star Drive.  Or how about *The Stainless Steel Rat*?


----------



## Vince W

BAYLOR said:


> He would be the wrong choice  for that him. But that said, I would love to see him do Harry Harrison's *Bill The Galactic Hero *. I want to see his take on the Bloater Star Drive.  Or how about *The Stainless Steel Rat*?


I would say no to Tarantino for any of these. There's a certain wryness to Harrison's writing that I don't think Tarantino could film. Harrison's work would require a subtle touch to bring out. Tarantino is strictly a say it with a sledgehammer type of filmmaker.


----------



## Forkkrul

I'd love to see some of Peter F Hamilton's books turned into books. The Commonwealth Saga or Night's Dawn trilogy would really be something to see on the big screen


----------



## Boaz

*The Black Count: Glory, Revolution, Betrayal, and the Real Count of Monte Cristo* by Tom Reiss.  Very enlightening.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Silverlock  *and who to cast in the lead role of Shadow Silvelock ? George Clooney , He's the perfect choice


----------



## Caledfwlch

I would quite like to see Eric Flints Ring of Fire series adapted - TV would prob make more sense than film - each season could cover a year starting with 1632,the year Granville, West Virginia is transplanted/asb'd to northern Germany. 

Given how much the books focus on the politics and courtly doings, it needn't be too expensive to film.


----------



## Guttersnipe

Out of the Silent Planet by C.S. Lewis, and maybe the rest of his Space Trilogy. 

Roverandom by J.R.R Tolkien might make for a good kids' movie.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Caledfwlch said:


> Vince I am going to agree and disagree with you here!!
> Sean bean despite having the wrong physique, accent and hair colour was awesome as we're the rest of the chosen men - the acting and casting was always great and omg Pete Postlethwaite as Hakeswill was just inspired.
> 
> Where itv messed up was budget and extras despite filming abroad in cheap locations. I mean they fought the battle of Waterloo with about 30 extras for deities sake!!
> By the time of filming Waterloo, Sharpe was a massive hit success and I imagine sold Al around the world - they could have splashed out a bit. In fact I'm not too keen on the Indian stories they did set after the peninsular wars, much of that is because I am very annoyed they didn't do sharples devil which is possibly my fave novel!!
> 
> Come on Colonel Sharpe (albeit a Dutch rank) teamed with Admiral, His Lordship Thomas Cochrane fighting the wicked Spanish Empire in the cause of Chilean Freedom!!! The taking of the 5 forts would look amazing on screen.
> 
> I suspect that warlord chronicles will be either a CBS/BBC Co production or a sky 1 one - bad wolf productions the company set up by 2 senior BBC managers who helped bring Dr who back in 2005 {Jane tranter) is one has some sort of deal set up with CBS (think it's them) for I think funding and bad wolf has already done a couple of very successful sff/horror style shows for sky (to our cousins across the pond Sky is a satellite television company)
> 
> Bad Wolf have also it seems managed to get off Bernard Cornwell the licence to film Warlord Chronicles but there's no data on whether they plan a TV show or films.
> 
> Baylor has the right idea methinks a short series of 3 seasons with each season covering a book.
> A lot of English and American viewers will get quite a shock seeing Arthur not as an English king protecting England. Ut as a Welsh hero and warlord fighting to protect Britain from the English lol



Peter Postlethwaite is possibly the best piece of casting of an actor to play a role from a book. He not only encompassed the character that Bernard Cornwell had envisaged, he expanded it to such an extent that the author wrote Hawkeswill's character in later novels based on Postlethwaite's characterisation of the villain.


----------



## Caledfwlch

I always thought Pete Poatlethwaite would have made an amazing and perhaps even definitive Master in Dr Who - imagine him versus Capaldi or Whittakers Doctors!!


----------



## BAYLOR

Guttersnipe said:


> Out of the Silent Planet by C.S. Lewis, and maybe the rest of his Space Trilogy.
> 
> Roverandom by J.R.R Tolkien might make for a good kids' movie.



Absolutely  !


----------



## Rodders

After watching Altered Carbon, i'd love to see a TV adaptation of Alistair Reynold Chasm City. 

My favourite books all tend to be slow burners and wouldn't necessarily go well on the screen. (The Player of Games, The Forge of God, Revelation Space series.) 

After reading the Repairman Jack series by F. Paul Wilson last year, I would like to see his character on the screen.


----------



## Vince W

Rodders said:


> After watching Altered Carbon, i'd love to see a TV adaptation of Alistair Reynold Chasm City.
> 
> My favourite books all tend to be slow burners and wouldn't necessarily go well on the screen. (The Player of Games, The Forge of God, Revelation Space series.)
> 
> After reading the Repairman Jack series by F. Paul Wilson last year, I would like to see his character on the screen.


Chasm City would make a perfect noir/sci-fi film. 

I would like to see many of stories from the Man-Kzin Wars turned into films.


----------



## Ravensirtis

I'm Hoping for a reboot of the Percy Jackson books. Those films destroyed it, i'd like to see it redone properly....and another reboot of eragon too


----------



## BAYLOR

Tales From the Dying Earth


----------



## Tawariell

Ravensirtis said:


> I'm Hoping for a reboot of the Percy Jackson books. Those films destroyed it, i'd like to see it redone properly....and another reboot of eragon too


Oh so agree! I loved the books as a child (the humour was amazing!), but the movies were... meh. I think the casting was done well though, but still... they should have either finished the whole series, or not have started it at all... Hopefully someday


----------



## Guttersnipe

Clockwork Angels by Neil Peart and Kevin J. Anderson. It was an album, then a novel. Making it into a movie should be the next step. American Gods should be a movie as well. I know they made it into a TV series, but I think a film would be better. Also, The Ocean at the End of the Lane by the same author.


----------



## CupofJoe

*The Peshawar Lancers* by S. M. Stirling. It looks great when reading and has a huge feel to it. It is set roughly now by date but in a very different world. I'd love to see how the Angrezi Raj [successor to the British Empire] is visualised.


----------



## paranoid marvin

The Shardlake novels. Who doesn't like medieval mysteries, and the Tudors are (seemingly) eternally popular.


----------

